# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Base de donnes objet en java

## karoudja

Bonjour,
est-ce que qqun a dj utilis une base de donne objet dans ses applications comme alternative  Hibernate/JDO.

Si oui avez-vous dj fait qq tests su ces bases de donnes. est-ce qu'il y en aurait certaines  viter

merci d'avance :;):

----------


## ourseblanche

Si tu tiens absolument  utiliser une base objet, va voir JDO. Mais tu peux utiliser quelque chose de plus lger (thin) comme des Web Services (style Fydji WS dont le code est en open  :;):  ).

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Si tu tiens absolument  utiliser une base objet, va voir JDO. Mais tu peux utiliser quelque chose de plus lger (thin) comme des Web Services (style Fydji WS dont le code est en open  ).


Il veut justement une alternative  JDO/Hibernate. Ces frameworks ne sont pas des bases objet, ce sont des outils permettant de transformer les enregistrements linaires d'une base de donnes en objets, mais cela reste une base de donnes relationelles. 

Il n'existe pas beaucoup de base de donnes orient objet, il y avait O2, mais elle n'est plus commercialise...

Il y a aussi db4o et Cach ainsi que versant, il me semble, mais je suis pas sr.

----------


## karoudja

j'ai remarqu http://www.eyedb.org/ ceci parait assez intressant qqun connait?

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> j'ai remarqu http://www.eyedb.org/ ceci parait assez intressant qqun connait?


Ca peut tre bien, tu ne risques rien  tester, mais le problme sera de trouver un driver jdbc pour cette base de donnes.

A moins d'y accder d'une autre manire  ::?:

----------


## woodwai

Si je me souvient bien de mes cours de base de donnes, une base de donnes objet est juste une autre faon de voire qu'une base de donnes relationnelle. Mais elle ne permet pas de se passer de la couche mapping!

Par exemple, ORACLE depuis la version 9 est une base de donnes objet (mme si elle peut encore s'utiliser de manire relationnelle).

Mais effectivement, certaine base de donnes objet sont livr avec des librairies d'accs qui reviennent au mme qu'utiliser un OR/Mapping

----------


## professeur shadoko

> A moins d'y accder d'une autre manire


je peux toujours me tromper mais si on accde  une base objet c'est pas pour faire du SQL (sale bte ce SQL ::roll::  )
Donc JDBC ne devrait pratiquement pas tre impliqu.
maintenant le label "base objet" n'est probablement pas non plus un label d'origine controle.

----------


## Ricky81

Sans gnraliser, voici un article sur l'utilisation de JDBC avec une base objet Oracle (je n'ai pas regard si on peut faire avec les interfaces de l'API JDBC, mais l en l'occurence ils utilisent directement les classes d'implmentation Oracle) :

http://www.oracle.com/technology/sam...le/Readme.html

----------


## Promeneur

> Si je me souvient bien de mes cours de base de donnes, une base de donnes objet est juste une autre faon de voire qu'une base de donnes relationnelle. Mais elle ne permet pas de se passer de la couche mapping!


Certaines bases objets sont comme cela, d'autres non. db4o n'a rien  voir avec une base de donnes relationnelle, par exemple.

----------


## chicha11

bonjour, je suis  la recherche de documents sur la distribution des bases de donnes orientes objet. es que qq1 peut m'orienter vers des liens, ou m'envoyer des documents? 
Je n'ai rien trouv sur le net.


            Merci d'avance.

----------


## osmadja

Tu peux regarder NeoDatis ODB. C est une base OO open source pour Java

----------


## amnay

qlq un  une ide : je cherche une base objet que je peux utiliser sur un mac os x leopard

----------


## robert_trudel

> qlq un  une ide : je cherche une base objet que je peux utiliser sur un mac os x leopard



db4o

----------

